# Logan 200 compound slide wanted



## T95 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi folks, 
I am looking to purchase my first lathe. The currant canadate is a Logan 200 or possibly a 210. It belonged to the current owners father inlaw. It's bench mounted with a quick change box. It's missing one of the pulley covers and more importantly the compound slide is incomplete, It's only has the bottom slide. 
Any suggestions for sourcing these parts would be appreciated. Any chance that other model laths share the same compound?
gary


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 22, 2013)

Logan 200's had two different mounting methods for the compound. If you can show a picture of yours it would be helpful. 

I do have a spare compound here for the older style 200. It's a bit beat up but if it is what you need we can certainly work something out.  Let me know.


----------



## TomS (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's a Logan 200 a few hours drive north of you that may be more complete than the one you are considering.  http://redding.craigslist.org/tls/4255991841.html

Tom S


----------



## T95 (Dec 27, 2013)

terrywerm said:


> Logan 200's had two different mounting methods for the compound. If you can show a picture of yours it would be helpful.
> 
> I do have a spare compound here for the older style 200. It's a bit beat up but if it is what you need we can certainly work something out.  Let me know.


 
Sorry for the delay but Christmas required all my spare time. I have pictures but it proved harder to transfer from my phone into a format I could use on this forum.

 Serial number dates it to 45. I don't own it yet, I hope to look it over this weekend. The 200 is more lath than I was looking for.

You say yours is beat up, what do you mean? Cosmetic, or it terms of function and accuracy?

Thanks for the reply
gary

- - - Updated - - -



TomS said:


> Here's a Logan 200 a few hours drive north of you that may be more complete than the one you are considering.  http://redding.craigslist.org/tls/4255991841.html
> 
> Tom S



Thanks Tom,
I missed viewing the add but it must of been decent because the add is already down.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 27, 2013)

No problem on the delay, it has been busy for all of us, so we certainly understand. 

Here is the extra compound that came with my lathe when I bought it, and it is a 1941 model. It is exactly as I received it, including some surface rust on the top, corners that have tangled with chuck jaws a number of times, broken feedscrew, and missing dial and crank. It does have the gib in place and is not rusty on the dovetails. This one mounts with two bolts and sits on a spud that sticks up from the cross slide. The newer ones are a bit different but I do not have any photos. They have a larger diameter spud on the bottom of the compound itself, and that spud fits into a hole in the cross slide. 

Seeing as it is not totally complete, I never put it on eBay or anything, just kept it in a drawer of spare parts for my Logan. If someone wants it, it can be had as shown for the cost of postage. 





ON EDIT:  I believe I do have a retainer nut and dial for the compound, as I made larger dials for mine some time back. I still have the originals here, and you could have those for the compound too. Sorry, I don't have a spare compound feed screw or handle.


----------



## T95 (Dec 28, 2013)

Wermi,
 I want to thank you for the offer. I should know by next weekend if I am getting the 200. Either way I'll  let you know.
gary


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 29, 2013)

Gary, 

If you end up with that lathe, there is a good compound on eBay right now. It is complete and has a Buy It Now price of $65 plus $11 for shipping. It is the older style also. Here is the link to it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logan-10-La...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a88ef3f1   It does not list an end date, so it might be there for a while.

Since it is complete, you might be better off with it, if you need it. In most cases the feed screw, dial, and handle would cost more than what they want for that one.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 29, 2013)

Often,the military would have to report a lathe as incomplete before they could dump it and get a new one. Their quickest solution most often was to remove the compound. That causes us a big problem many years later. Once,I bought a little LeBlond bench lathe with no compound(in the 70's). I never found a replacement,and ended up selling it. No internet back then!


----------

